# Panther with cow leather handle



## WATERLOGIC (Feb 4, 2014)

Jorg's Panther needs a handle to hammershoot properly.

I did it layering cow hide (glueing the layers) hand sanding it and finishing with black leather colour.

(not very good photo ). The lanyard is also leather string and serves as a brace.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

good job!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome!! And, your right, I guess I know what I'm doing to mine  thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A cool modi, looks much better the Panther.


----------

